# Weather Hex Flower | Random weather generation



## GHench (Aug 9, 2021)

Dear Hexplorers

I've released a bunch of PWYW Hex Flower tools, and recently realised that perhaps people might just want my *weather Hex Flower* as a stand-alone work.

If that's you, here's the PDF (with worked example), again it's PWYW: https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/367072/Weather-Hex-Flow...

Cover image:


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 9, 2021)

This is a really interesting tool...I'm gonna print it out and give it a shot in my next "overland travel" adventure.


----------



## GHench (Aug 9, 2021)

:O)
The PDF is at higher resolution and contains the 'rules'


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 9, 2021)

Quick questions:

Is there a separate page/chart for wind speed, wind direction, and general temperature (relative to normal)?

Also, are there simple ways to tweak this for when the setting isn't mid-latitude temperate; e.g. suggestions on how many of those cloud/rain symbols to swap out for sunshine if the PCs are in a desert?


----------



## GHench (Aug 9, 2021)

Good questions. I have made this one page general utility version as it covers most people's needs. 

Typically I'd infer sunny days as higher than normal temperature for that time of year, and wet days as colder than typical for that time of year. That reminds me, I need to make an edit to say 'rain drops' in winter can be sleet, snow or hail. 

I have thought about adding a separate HF for temperature, wind speed, realtive wind direction, and perhaps even humidity - so a temp HF would track unseasonably hot/cold weather, which can trend to a cold snap and a heat wave, etc. but in the end decided that maybe this adds complexity with not a massive gain. But for some people this might still be useful and so I might still make an expanded version. 

I did actually add wind speed to my 'In the Heart of the Sea' (procedural High Seas Hex Crawl) product, because wind effects waves and sailing condition.s 

You could of course make a bespoke desert weather HF (or bespoke subarctic HF), but my guess these would be dominated by being really hot (or really cold) most of the time. But, I suppose, if you wanted to hack this weather HF, you could make 'rain' icons to relate to wind/dust storms (or something else) and perhaps the extreme event icon at the top (i.e. the least probable event) be rain ... and cloudy days without rain could be the slightly cooler days?


----------

